# finding an anchor with a t handle release help?!



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so until i get the money for a bt release im using a tru ball t handle thumb firing release. im have issue finding a comfortable anchor.point or a consistant ine with it. can someone give me some basic info and tips as to how and where my release hand should be? any help would be great. ill post a picture tonight of me at full draw showing up close where and how i currently anchor


----------



## bowhuntersch (Feb 12, 2010)

It was hard for me to find a comfortable position when I began to shoot a T-handle. I put my middle knuckle at the back of my jaw bone under my ear. I think thats the way you are supposed to shoot them. It works for me. Good luck with it.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

https://www.nockontv.com/index.php?option=com_phocadownload&view=category&id=1&Itemid=56&limitstart=10

Excellent article by John Dudley....got to article titled "anchorage"


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Your anchor starts in your back. First find the muscles in your back that hold the tension of full draw. Be sure that your arms and shoulders are relaxed. Then arrange your elbow so that it's in line with the arrow. Once you have those, then the anchor spot on your face should become obvious.

This is not always an easy process. Your bow's draw length has to be right and you have to have good balance and stance. It's all a part of setting up for a good follow through on your shot.

This can be difficult without a coach.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

